# Frage zum tutorials.de Forum



## proloser (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich frag mich schon seit längerem wie es bei diesem Forum zu so einem Link kommen kann:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/html/123445-TITEL.html

Bei mir würde der so aussehen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum.php?themenID=XX&beitragID=XX


Mich würde mal interessieren wie so etwas gemacht wird! 

MfG proloser


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2007)

Das lässt sich mit dem Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ realisieren.


----------

